# Newbie!



## Amyramirez16 (Apr 23, 2020)

Hello! I hope that everyone is staying safe and healthy during this pandemic. I am new here, my name is Amy Ramirez and I am 21 years old. Who is still using makeup as a form of distraction and therapy through all of this? What are some of your favorite go-to beauty products?


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 23, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## Dawn (Apr 29, 2020)

Hi Amy!
Welcome to Specktra


----------



## JamesFitts (Jul 8, 2020)

Hello,  Amy Ramirez. Welcome to the community.


----------

